# ال Free Hand جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل



## troy_119 (13 أبريل 2006)

الجميع يقوم بالاخراج بالماكس او الفوتو شوب او اى بنامج اظهار اخر و لكن هذه المشاريع بالمانيوال 
اريد رايكم فيها .................


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 أبريل 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووعه 
كل اظهار وله تأثيره الجمالي


----------



## troy_119 (13 أبريل 2006)

عاشق حب رسول الله قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووعه
> كل اظهار وله تأثيره الجمالي



شكرن ليك اخى عاشق لحب رسول الله و ان شاء الله راح اضيف المزيد


----------



## المهندسة مي (14 أبريل 2006)

راااااااائع .. 
جميلة هذه الصور .. 
وللعلم .. نجاح المهندس المعماري يكمن في مدى قدرته على الرسم الفريييي هاند .. لأنه يبرز أشياء لا يمكن للكمبيوتر ابرازها .. وخاصة في اللإظهار ... 
فنجد دائما اللإظهار باليد له روح خاصة جميلة تجذب الأنظار ...


----------



## Bara (14 أبريل 2006)

برأي المتواضع اعتقد ان الدمج بين الرسم الحر والاظهار بالكمبيوتر هو الافضل والدلاله على ذلك ان كثير من الخطاطين بدأوا الاستعانه بالكمبيوتر للقيام بعمل التعديلات والاضافات على اعمالهم و التي تجعل من المخطوطه عملا مكتملا لا وبل رائعا في بعض الاحيان و يجب علينا ان نقوم بذلك نحن ايضا .
هذه الملف تم اخذه من موقع مشاريع التخرج الذي اشار اليه الاخ (yassermehanna) مشكورا جدا على هذا الموقع فهو بالفعل رائع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5240






شكرا :56:


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

الاخ براء بالطبع انا معك فى ان الدمج بين الفرى هاند و الاخراج بالكمبيوتر يؤدى الى نتائج فى غايه الروعه ......... و بدليل انظرى الى هذه الصور :81: :81: :81: :81: 









و شكرا و ان شاء الله فى انتظار المزيد....


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 أبريل 2006)

موضوع رائع الصراحه و مش جديده عليك مواضيعك الهايله ، و اطمع فى المزيد ان امكن ليك من تلك النوعيه من الاخراج


----------



## عبده غباشي (23 أبريل 2006)

*(free hand ) ليس الأصل*

أولا :
جزاكم الله خيرا على الصور وهي في غاية الروعة
ويا ريت لو عندك الكثير من هذا النوع (free hand) تضيفه


ثانيا :
أختلف مع الرأي الذي يقول أن نجاح المعماري في (free hand ) و لكن نجاحه في إبراز فكرته 
بأي طريقة ممكنة و لو كانت عن طريق برامج الكمبيوتر 
ولا شك أن (free hand ) يساعد غالبا ولكن هذا ليس الأصل

و ياريت مرة أخرى من عنده صور مشابهة فليضيفها 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## troy_119 (24 أبريل 2006)

mohamed aseer قال:


> موضوع رائع الصراحه و مش جديده عليك مواضيعك الهايله ، و اطمع فى المزيد ان امكن ليك من تلك النوعيه من الاخراج


اخى و حبيبى محمد اشكرك على وجودك معنا و على ردك ايضا و ان شاء الله فى انتظار المزيد من الصور .....


----------



## troy_119 (24 أبريل 2006)

mohamed aseer قال:


> موضوع رائع الصراحه و مش جديده عليك مواضيعك الهايله ، و اطمع فى المزيد ان امكن ليك من تلك النوعيه من الاخراج


اخى و حبيبى محمد اشكرك على وجودك معنا و على ردك ايضا و ان شاء الله فى انتظار المزيد من الصور .....


----------



## troy_119 (24 أبريل 2006)

الاخ عبده اولا اود ان اشكرك كثيرا على رايك و لكن كل شخص و له الفكره التى يحبها و الطريقه التى يراها مناسبه للتعبير عنها وفانت معجب بالفرى هاند و انا كذلك و غيرنا كثيرون و لكن هناك من لا يسطيع ان يعبر عنما يريد الا من خلال برامج الاخراج ...........
شكرا ليك اخى عبد مره اخرى


----------



## troy_119 (24 أبريل 2006)

اليكم اخوانى الاعزاء المزيد من الصور


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 أبريل 2006)

http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~sr2t-hrb/1998/enbost.html










Istanbul, Suleymaniye Camii/Mimar sinan





Utrecht,Schroder House/Rietveld





Bauhaus​


----------



## عبده غباشي (24 أبريل 2006)

الأخ troy أنا معك في رأيك
و لكن الاختلاف كان على مدى نجاح المعماري

الصراحة يا جماعة أنا مش عارف أوصفلكوا سعادتي بالاسكتشات دي
جزاكم الله خيرا أخ troy و الأخ محمد على الصور الجميلة و الموقع الرائع
و يا ريت اللي عنده حاجات زي كده كتير

لا يبخل على إخوانه بها


----------



## أروى (25 أبريل 2006)

الصور فوق الرائعه
فعلا جمييييله اوى اوى
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## troy_119 (25 أبريل 2006)

اخى الغالى محمد اصير انا بشكرك على اضافاتك و على الموقع الرائع ده وشكرا لمشاركتك .........


----------



## troy_119 (25 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك اخى عبده مره اخرى على مداخلاتك و ملاحظاتك


----------



## troy_119 (25 أبريل 2006)

تابع .......................


----------



## mohamed aseer (25 أبريل 2006)

صور رائعه فعلا 
و على فكره
انا محمد اسير
مش اصير ( -:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 أبريل 2006)

*برج مكتبي*


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (25 أبريل 2006)

ماشاء الله ربنا يحميكو وينفع بيكو وتكونوا وجهة مشرفة للمهندسين العرب والملمسن


----------



## troy_119 (25 أبريل 2006)

معلش يا اخ محمد اسيييير انا اسف ليك و شكرا ليك مره تانيه


----------



## troy_119 (25 أبريل 2006)

اخ فيصل شكرا لوجودك معانا و الف الف شكر على الاضافات الجمييله دى


----------



## troy_119 (25 أبريل 2006)

المهندسة مي محمود قال:


> ماشاء الله ربنا يحميكو وينفع بيكو وتكونوا وجهة مشرفة للمهندسين العرب والملمسن




مرحبا بيكى يا بشمهندسه معانا و ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## alaabreaka (27 أبريل 2006)

الصور رائعة جداا


----------



## aladdin khalil (27 أبريل 2006)

أري أن جميع الصور ضعيفة المستوى بالنسبة لما يمكن للمعماري الوصول إليه في الفري هاند وربما هي لمبتدئين وليس لمحترفين, والفري هاند أو الكمبيوتر ما هو إلا أداة الفنان يستطيع أن يبدع بأي طريقة ورغم أن إمكانيات الكمبيوتر أكبر إلا إني أعترف أن للفري هاند رونق وروح مهما بلغ الإظهار من كمبيوتر فلن يستطيع أن يحاكيها ولكن في النهاية تظل إمكانيات الكمبيوتر أقوي مثل النزهة بالمركب الشراعي هي أكيد أجمل من النزهة بسفينة سريعة ولكن في النهاية السفينة أقوي وأسرع وأكثر فعالية وسأرسل لكم أعمال محترفين على حق في الفري هاند عندما أجد الوقت


----------



## إفتح يا سمسم (28 أبريل 2006)

الحقيقة رسم جميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## troy_119 (28 أبريل 2006)

aladdin khalil قال:


> أري أن جميع الصور ضعيفة المستوى بالنسبة لما يمكن للمعماري الوصول إليه في الفري هاند وربما هي لمبتدئين وليس لمحترفين, والفري هاند أو الكمبيوتر ما هو إلا أداة الفنان يستطيع أن يبدع بأي طريقة ورغم أن إمكانيات الكمبيوتر أكبر إلا إني أعترف أن للفري هاند رونق وروح مهما بلغ الإظهار من كمبيوتر فلن يستطيع أن يحاكيها ولكن في النهاية تظل إمكانيات الكمبيوتر أقوي مثل النزهة بالمركب الشراعي هي أكيد أجمل من النزهة بسفينة سريعة ولكن في النهاية السفينة أقوي وأسرع وأكثر فعالية وسأرسل لكم أعمال محترفين على حق في الفري هاند عندما أجد الوقت


شكرا لك اخى على ردك و نحن فى انتظار هذه الصور للمحترفين ......


----------



## زينب (30 أبريل 2006)

الف شكر على ما قدمته م/troy 
بالفعل الفري هاند رائع و هو الي يعطي الروح للمشاريع 
مهما يصل العمل في برامج التصميم في الكومبيوتر من الدقة و الاظهار يبقى الاظهار اليدوي اجمل من وجهة نظري المتواضعة 
اتمنى من الجميع ممن لديه مزيد من الرسومات ان لا يبخل علينا 

تحياتي


----------



## emlmouhendess (1 مايو 2006)

al7aguiga abhartany bel mostawa el 3aly elly 3andak bel free hand w allah ywaffagek


----------



## troy_119 (1 مايو 2006)

الف الف الف شكر من الجميع و ان شاء الله هضيف المزيد عن قريب و يا ريت اى حد عنده مشاريع مثلها يضيفها


----------



## troy_119 (1 مايو 2006)

يا رب لك الحمد .............


----------



## troy_119 (1 مايو 2006)

المزيد ......... نسال الله المعرفه و الغفران


----------



## خضر أسعد (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شي جميل


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

الحقيقه في صور تانيه بس حجمها كبير ان شاء الله اتصرف فيها وانزلهالكم 
الموضوع جمييييييييييل جدا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)

عمارة سكنية Freehand:


----------



## عبير حسن (2 مايو 2006)

الصور جميلة جدا 
الاظهار اليدوى لا يعلى عليه


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 مايو 2006)

الرسم اليدوي هو روح وحياة العمارة ماذا كنا فاعلين بدون كمبيوتر


----------



## troy_119 (3 مايو 2006)

شكرا كتيييييير اخ مشاكس و اخ فيصل على الاضافات


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

هو فعلاً رائع، و لكن يجب مسايرة التطور، لذا ، أنا أفضل الكمبيوتر، فهو حقيقة يعطي نتائج أقضل ، و لكن في نفس الوقت لا يمكن مقارنته بالـ Free Hand فهذه مرحلة و تلك مرحلة أخرى تماماً 
ان المقارنة بينهما مثل مقارنة البطيخ بالطبيخ !!!!
كل له وقته..... و متعته


----------



## كارلوس (19 مايو 2006)

هاى 
الأظهار أكثر من را ئع و أظهار الفرى هند يجعلك حر وغير مقيد


----------



## كارلوس (19 مايو 2006)

أخى troy
انا محتاج الى مشروع متحف


----------



## meema (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ما أروع هذه الرسومات,أنا فى رأيى أن المعمارى الناجح يكون رسم الفرىهاند بتاعه ممتاز,و لا تنسوا أن قديما لم يكن هناك كمبيوتر و كان المقياس الحقيقى لتقييم المعمارى هو رسمه للمناظير و الإسكتشات و غيرها(طبعا بالإضافة للتصميم)
فى إنتظار المزيد من هذه الرسومات
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان المالح (24 مايو 2006)

قول كمان ياجامد ....


----------



## monaliza (24 مايو 2006)

بجد الصور اجمل من رائعة 
_والفري هاند_ يعطى العمل الروح العالية بالجمال 
عكس الكمبيوتر مما وصله من تقدم وسرعة 
اشكر كل من ساهم في طرح صور الفري هاند
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ARAIFKAID (21 يوليو 2009)

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على الرسم والموضوع الرائع


----------

